# هام جدا: كورس Circuits and Electronics من معهد ماساتشوستس



## ود مهلة (13 نوفمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخوتي في ملتقى المهندسين العرب
سلام من الله عليكم

اقدم لكم كورس circuts and electronics من معهد ماساتشوستس
​
Direct page access الكتاب المقرر في هذا الكورس
Errata تصحيح اخطاء الكتاب
Course Errors تصحيح اخطاء الكورس

*ارجو التثبيت للاستفادة*

​اترككم مع محتويات الكورس، اتمنى الاستفاده للجميع


----------



## ود مهلة (13 نوفمبر 2012)

[h=1]Overview[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2Q6BrNhdh8 - Welcome
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bK-WdDi6Qw - S0V1: Video Resources
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmMt_OuBK7M - S0V2: Course Materials
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSo0SfCXZlE - S0V3: Lab Introduction Video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX6HhcKJUUM - S0V4: Time Management Skit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2deIoNhqDsg - S0V5 (S1V2): Administrivia
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnTf6vS5aO8 - S0V6 (S1V4): Course Overview
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSo0SfCXZlE - Lab Introduction
 [h=1]Week 1[/h] [h=2]Week 1: Administrivia and Circuit Elements[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rpg8Bq6hb4 - S1V1: Motivation for 6.002x
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2deIoNhqDsg - S1V2: Administrivia
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKqRETRbYbI - S1V3: System Usage
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnTf6vS5aO8 - S1V4: Course Overview
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-6AcHqrZZc - S1.50: Lumped element abstraction
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIea8V5vXh8 - S1V6: Lumped element abstraction
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnoAyQeGZis - S1V7: Lumped element abstraction
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO1GaQ_aABk - S1V8: Lumped element abstraction
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFOrD8k9_p4 - S1V9: Demo Setup - Lumped Elements
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEwvgztBf44 - S1V10: Demo - Taking Abstraction Too Far
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsDpWC2M-i0 - S1V11: Lumped Element Abstraction
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fhUjsUUJYU - S1V12: Lumped Element Abstraction
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaieZYN_WR0 - S1V13: KVL, KCL
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGU1poJDgOY - S1V14: Summary
 [h=2]Week 1: Circuit Analysis Toolchest[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLAyO33baQ8 - S2V1: Review KVL, KCL
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_2F9wivspM - S2V2: Demo- KVL, KCL
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAlQWlfiB_Y - S2V3: Method 1 -KVL, KCL method
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlcwr1VIQ7Y - S2V4: Method 1 - KVL, KCL method
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgSOO1sfsa4 - S2V5: Method 2 - Element combination rules
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUsj70M8ikc - S2V6: Method 3 - Node Analysis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nCyei-6rtk - S2V7: Method 3 - Node Analysis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t24YP3JIKI8 - S2V8: Method 3 - Node Analysis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6jJuBoPtK4 - S2V9: Method 3 - Node Analysis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3g8ZeZlpv8E - S2V10: Method 3 - Node Analysis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wO-WqB_k9QQ - S2V11: Matrix formulation
 [h=2]Week 1: Tutorials[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQfYNn3ltbI - Welcome! - We introduce ourselves and explain the tutorial format.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqIzc_8mwC0 - Circuit Abstraction
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2pLltkrhGM - A Real Circuit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72ktk_Q-L4k - Series and Parallel Resistors
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bx4AcaFuZE - Nodal Analysis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZYbPDvhrgY - Floating Voltage
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRDQP59ZSw8 - Combination Rules
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7XCZlqBPU0 - Exercise 4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RorXnZl5kYQ - Problem 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaCCN9l_lxk - Problem 2, part 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id8zWCeKFAg - Problem 3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2szjZQrVPcA - Exercise 1-1, Part 1, High Level
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SKuj9DL57A - Exercise 1-1, Part 1, Detail
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5un9eTgQbU - Exercise 1-1, Part 2, High Level
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbZs6MV-cM4 - Exercise 1-1, Part 2, Detailed
 [h=1]Week 2[/h] [h=2]Week 2: Linearity and Superposition[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BimuBdq5KqQ - S3V1: Introduction to Linearity
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bAUDWtsUkE - S3V2: Properties of Linearity
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rysqcHqcuBw - S3V3: Superposition
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMVp8kv_rlg - S3V4: Superposition
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmys8aKCjCo - S3V5: Superposition
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnHDLuxmXHo - S3V6: Demo Superposition
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOPwWjALSQA - S3V7: Thevenin Method
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4Bw9Vvx7es - S3V8: Thevenin Method
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2NRdHHQlOA - S3V9: Thevenin Method
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Duh1RHZGMQ0 - S3V10: Norton Method
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZj5cQ4SQrE - S3V11: Summary
 [h=2]Week 2: Static Discipline and Boolean Logic[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0f96IDJyV0w - S4V1: Intro, Review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dr52vjOHCEk - S4V2: Why Digital
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHy3-8bfldY - S4V3: Why Digital
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf80RAv9meE - S4V4: Why Digital
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gntWSKPBkOk - S4V5: Static Discipline
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZeuYSMdHJI - S4V6: Static Discipline
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs0RJz5mmYg - S4V7: Static Discipline
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZtoX5DH4T0 - S4V8: Static Discipline
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ma0f56zkRGI - S4V9: Static Discipline
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RNnPC6fmjY - S4V10: Digital Logic Circuits
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jl09eulUf0Q - S4V11: Digital Logic Circuits
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6Ly6_tFy4I - S4V12: Digital Logic Circuits
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9YCPd6nZSQ - S4V13: Digital Logic Circuits
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=es8TOiaouSw - S4V14: Digital Logic Circuits
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3jXyuAz5Dg - S4V15: Demo Setup - Chain Saw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOOsbsBLT7M - S4V16: Demo - Chain Saw
 [h=2]Week 2: Tutorials[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sef9PgMlTS4 - Is it linear?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHvf1lfRoj0 - Measuring a Lightbulb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_t8T4QpzDxk - Superposition
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS0q_XMbvTY - Thevenin Example
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZ9HCQ9fhJw - Speakers, Heatsinks, and Houses
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bx4AcaFuZE - Nodal Analysis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_t8T4QpzDxk - Superposition
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9SBQ_OAXpI - Superposition
 *Is it linear?*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sef9PgMlTS4 - Is it linear?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oV_GKiW7I4k - Is it linear?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uxoI3ejIi8 - Is it linear?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBzPJYfNfUQ - Is it linear?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qWf9afcBcw - Is it linear?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlJ5r-fVSpA - Is it linear?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmtLcl19oWY - Is it linear?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqFWW78C5JI - Is it linear?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shjp5pkFhQs - Is it linear?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FS7VH9i14RU - Is it linear?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PWxNe5wpz0 - Is it linear?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKMI4KzltZ8 - Is it linear?
 [h=1]Week 3[/h] [h=2]Week 3: Inside the Gate[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLVUXzXfblQ - S5V1: Review, Gates
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC_dxHZwREU - S5V2: Demo Setup - Gates
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gdl9iu5O1NE - S5V3: Demo - Gates
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eu_e11FcCq4 - S5V4: How to Use a Gate
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_GjgHt4zkM - S5V5: Switch Model
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vogoLiO2jM - S5V6: Switch Model
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ6D6XfuJXA - S5V7: Switch Model
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNBsTCVau6s - S5V8: Switch Model
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlX8hpZvnUQ - S5V9: MOSFET Device, S Model, Demo Setup
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMHCV5rgN00 - S5V9: MOSFET Device, S Model, Demo Setup
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiSZUxAIWNk - S5V10: MOSFET Device, S Model, Demo Setup
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XNg0nsg1Tg - S5V11: DEMO MOSFET Switch Device, S Model Curve
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJafcK9z2uc - S5V12: MOSFET Inverter
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZPdezZATvk - S5V13: MOSFET Inverter
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5b1oBBtvyA - S5V14: SR Model
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uKqMpQqNtk - S5V15: DEMO SR Model Curve
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g7jzGnqffE - S5V16: Inverters Based on SR Model
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRSYiAuesj8 - S5V17: Static Power in Digital Circuits, Insights
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdn9hXyviCE - S5V18: Demo - Shatter a Mouse
 [h=2]Week 3: Circuits with Nonlinear Elements[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES4VVGjf13U - S6V1: Review of the Course So Far
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxXZuPKCEXk - S6V2: Nonlinear Elements
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gK9ooBfAuEc - S6V3: Method 1 - Analytical Method
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgWmK7vjOLo - S6V4: Method 1 - Analytical Method
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0BgSQZCnLM - S6V5: Method 1 - Analytical Method
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACwDG8aZOpI - S6V6: Method 2 - Graphical Method
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mItCnafKssA - S6V7: Method 2 - Graphical Method
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URDBeyXg7oA - S6V8: Method 3 - Piecewise Linear Method
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSqbzBmd3Lw - S6V9: Method 3 - Piecewise Linear Method
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08kTr0928uI - S6V10: Method 3 - Piecewise Linear Method
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Db26EK3jdIw - S6V11: Method 4 - Motivate the Incremental Method
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0nKHp2ELs0 - S6V12: Method 4 - Motivate the Incremental Method
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oGx4uGvWZA - S6V13: Demo - Distorted Music with Nonlinear Element
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLxINF65Bi8 - S6V14: If Only Circuits Were Linear...
 [h=2]Week 3: Tutorials[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxRip_Fxwi8 - Exercise 6.5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCacXd7yf5I - Exercise 4.3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1cW_Y6MTLg - Cardiac
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmIeCZ8ALdI - Week 3 Problem 1 Solution
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0bSfdyXdtQ - Problem 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrZS106zxI4 - Problem 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsPg03qsxvA - Problem 2
 [h=1]Week 4[/h] [h=2]Week 4: Incremental Analysis[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tr5XaA930PM - S7V1: Review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQOD0J-5vf8 - S7V2: Intro - Setup for Demo, Curve Plotting Animation
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYuwhk0rleU - S7V3: DEMO - Music Over a Light Beam, Distorted Sinusoid and Music
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ou7LgMGBmkQ - S7V4: Incremental Method Insight
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVDH7sF8zdQ - S7V5: Incremental Method Insight
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbgjCcg0o6o - S7V6: DEMO - Music Over a Light Beam, Distortion and No Distortion
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XgRwsPxhKM - S7V7: Mathematical Meaning
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjAjB-EIezY - S7V8: Mathematical Meaning
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzO5BqZ_en4 - S7V9: Mathematical Meaning
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xV-3Bv70riQ - S7V10: Graphical Meaning
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKS0RxHv-ho - S7V11: Circuit Model
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IA4BYPyMP7o - S7V12: Circuit Model
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEvdYkTfJcI - S7V13: Small Signal Circuit Elements
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jQf3f8tip8 - S7V14: Small Signal Circuit Elements
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UURLn3-LWw - S7V15: Small Signal Circuit Solution Example
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IpzOz0OAis - S7V16: Small Signal Circuit Solution Example
 [h=2]Week 4: Dependent Sources and Amplifiers[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3g5gEoUGD4w - S8V1: Review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pm_2sV1tIS8 - S8V2: Intro to Dependent Sources
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6p-exei1yQ - S8V3: Example Dependent Source Circuit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qehrY5JUkbQ - S8V4: Various Types of Dependent Sources
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pcofm5pfJf8 - S8V5: Another Dependent Source Example
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyRijfXTAtc - S8V6: Another Dependent Source Example
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fQRhKuSGsE - S8V7: Superposition with (Linear) Dependent Sources
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=he_UAl7owSQ - S8V8: Intro to Amplifiers, Why Amplify
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdUMd531ODA - S8V9: Intro to Amplifiers, Why Amplify
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htk6E6nAsj8 - S8V10: Build Amplifier with Abstract Dependent Source
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q047qI7_Qcg - S8V11: Build Amplifier with Abstract Dependent Source
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnUDhavprO8 - S8V12: DEMO - Amplification
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHA-1Odq9us - S8V13: What Happens to Amplifier When Dependent Source has to Source Power
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2mabHxQZ34 - S8V14: What Happens to Amplifier When Dependent Source has to Source Power
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_S14wuKRhFQ - S8V15: What Happens to Amplifier When Dependent Source has to Source Power
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPrAGCitiEw - S8V16: DEMO - Amplifier Transfer Function Shops Behaving Well
 [h=2]Week 4: Tutorials[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQmOCFwCw3s - Load Lines
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQqvUqvVdzk - Small Signal
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6zrANNaY9Q - An abstract element
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CFJ2p3VQpk - Diode Model
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMwcG1jK1fs - Diode Resistor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTsdePe8tHE - Good Schematics
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVgIOAc3rrA - Problem Explanation (4.2)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSqKt1f-At4 - Problem Explanation (4.4)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=123d7nkScGM - Agarwal and Lang 7.1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4W2thfAeigI - Attenuator
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R02jMyn4Cg - Attenuator


----------



## ود مهلة (13 نوفمبر 2012)

[h=1]Week 5[/h] [h=2]Week 5: MOSFETs: Large Signals[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRMvtdDJMIg - S9V1: Review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvJ48Om5Y7U - S9V2: MOSFET Characteristics as a VCCS
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4drsBmHht0 - S9V3: DEMO MOSFET SR model
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ws1DfKmgDjI - S9V4: MOSFET characteristics as a dependent current source
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJNNkQPGEMY - S9V5: DEMO MOSFET characteristics as VCCS
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ma9XMQ5I2Xo - S9V6: MOSFET SCS model
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onmYNWm7Gsw - S9V7: MOSFET SCS model
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vC_QEQZUsPc - S9V8: MOSFET amplifier
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3joH_EVnFHI - S9V9: MOSFET amplifier
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8f00yvaF6c - S9V10: Analytical method for analyzing amplifier
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fCu05scfzw - S9V11: Graphical method for analyzing amplifier
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_3Je64Rz1I - S9V12: Graphical method for analyzing amplifier
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5fvdz_BSQY - S9V13: Large signal analysis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8nuH-OymHs - S9V14: DEMO Amplifier entering into the triode region
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYm2fQT4Czc - S9V15: Large signal analysis - valid ranges of operation
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awuiQj488tA - S9V16: Graphical method for analyzing amplifier
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdugcnssxHA - S9V17: Valid rangs of operation - another way
 [h=2]Week 5: MOSFET Amplifiers: Small signal model[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Engj4X76cmI - S10V1: Review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Exirl2UjvKU - S10V2: Amplifier distorts
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKDzO9l2DJA - S10V3: DEMO Amplifier distorts
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9EOCWBa92A - S10V4: The small signal trick
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAb9HF4qJqw - S10V5: Graphical view of small signal
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfpBWuBRhzM - S10V6: Mathematical view of small signal
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIJEikjwYSw - S10V7: Mathematical view of small signal
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck3TDDf0dYU - S10V8: Small signal amplifier demo setup
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWJUrqrfSQg - S10V9: DEMO small signal amplifier
 [h=2]Week 5: Tutorials[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Z2ZuwYiit0 - Op Amp Small Signal Model
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz8HDHP6z1Q - Op Amp Small Signal Model
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6L3J55P-a8 - Op Amp Small Signal Model
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olfTmIJmESI - Problem 7.12
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gu521KA3C0 - Problem 7.15
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHMtumqLqBQ - Problem 7.17
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LxH9Hwf0Ms - Problem 7.17
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slE6FSV7If0 - Exercise 8.5
 *BJT Small Signal Model Segment*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vueelNwZwCc - Problem Introduction
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVI0WhSvFiM - Find output voltage in terms of dependent current
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuBaGLc6oVo - Find the voltage VE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gapFtWGQv-w - Find v pi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9SCNk4JHDo - Find vout in terms of vin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h4HeE__y-g - Rationale Part 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVJ6RRHL404 - Rationale Part 2
 [h=1]Week 6[/h] [h=2]Week 6: Small-Signal Circuit Models[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6tlSJj_wcU - S11V1: Review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Goe8gWwGMo - S11V2: Choosing an Operating Point for the Amplifier
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bshi4A2iMJ4 - S11V3: Choosing an Operating Point for the Amplifier
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuX4d2AjHeg - S11V4: DEMO - How to Choose the Bias Point for an Amplifier
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6VtNJguPn8 - S11V5: Small Signal Circuit Model
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8dAaGzDB9A - S11V6: Small Signal Element Circuit Models
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkZXPZJD2CM - S11V7: Small Signal MOSFET Circuit Model
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNMXLMfzkHU - S11V8: Small Signal Circuit Analysis of Amplifier
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XreUG5bYhs - S11V9: Small Signal Circuit Analysis of Amplifier Continued
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30gff5JsupY - S11V10: Perspective on the Small Signal Circuit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inE_BjEJqp8 - S11V11: Perspective on the Small Signal Circuit
 [h=2]Week 6: Capacitors and First-Order Circuits[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9tX5vz5cNc - S12V1: Motivation
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-A_lvkO7TJs - S12V2: DEMO - Motivation
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaWFN7gybZM - S12V3: Structure of a Capacitor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGgTBs3dNf0 - S12V4: Structure of a Capacitor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a5l-JuEm-4 - S12V5: Structure of a Capacitor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3xxID1Now4 - S12V6: Ideal Linear Capacitor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNXxAyhaOBI - S12V7: DEMO Stored Energy in a Capacitor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJR2DBIXNsI - S12V8: Capacitor and a Current Source
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b08nN786YaE - S12V9: First Order Series RC Circuit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_Lh09hUOFo - S12V10: First Order Series RC Circuit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qC4QAKu1JHg - S12V11: Solving a First-Order Differential Equation
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y71vV8mxbbw - S12V12: Solving a First-Order Differential Equation
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOIaZE_SWr8 - S12V13: Graphing the Solution to First-Order RC Circuit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWpMb0tpyYU - S12V14: Graphing the Solution to First-Order RC Circuit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWn8YtDlARw - S12V15: Graphing the Solution to First-Order RC Circuit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZU2ALNL9tUg - S12V16: DEMO RC Transients
 [h=2]Week 6: Tutorials[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbHWUZNavA - Ring Oscillator
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlUE4f3kY3s - Basic model of the MOSFET
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaOljUCNMFs - Vacuum Triode Model
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YzFffv0sM0 - Current Source
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jg0UwGo_LAM - Source Coupled Pair
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gA1SPo3yCQM - Ring Oscillator (new)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mj48DnoWVCA - 5.3 Worked Solution
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMO8WynV5-w - 7.2 Problem Solution
 * Differential Equations *


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s9z1zLOAJY - First-order ODEs by Jeremy Orloff
 [h=1]Week 7[/h] [h=2]Week 7: Inductors and First-Order Circuits[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoM6_VdE__M - S13V1: Ideal Linear Inductors
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giWrmvBUB4Y - S13V2: Ideal Linear Inductors
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWjGw7EsemM - S13V3: Energy Storage in an Inductor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_V_8uAVdmg - S13V4: Inductor and a Voltage Source
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrGdVy9-WFw - S13V5: Analyzing a First-Order RL Circuit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh43bZZy0h0 - S13V6: Analyzing a First-Order RL Circuit
 [h=2]Week 7: Speed of Digital Circuits[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1eo_jXvZnE - S14V1: Review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7DDWv1XTuU - S14V2: An Intuitive Approach
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jgMk_m97ew - S14V3: An Intuitive Approach
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-ozoPc7XYs - S14V4: DEMO Inverter delay
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d81T9ExNKPM - S14V5: Rising Delay
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNPll-SdT_Y - S14V6: Rising Delay
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEcMbnro8Q8 - S14V7: Rising Delay
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUKNSU_-S5c - S14V8: Falling Delay
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzixiuQFddw - S14V9: Falling Delay
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGNNU5WjW8Q - S14V10: Falling Delay
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R53IGEDBquE - S14V11: Slower May Be Better!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgJPIxbwS04 - S14V12: Slower May Be Better!
 [h=2]Week 7: Tutorials[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjZFwlil71k - Types of Capacitors
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZrcoqj0qSQ - Bypass Capacitor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V-z7lkSs8A - A&L Exersize 9.3 Problem
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10F9UvWlZrs - A&L Exercise 9.6 Problem
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOS0pPcM5k0 - A&L Problem 9.1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yLsVBrt19A - A&L Problem 9.2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EC5VCUOVdG4 - A&L problem 9.5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kpQ9e3n0OA - A&L Problem 9.7
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7trPQs309wo - A&L Problem 9.7
 [h=1]Week 8[/h] [h=2]Week 8: Ramps, Steps, and Impulses[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7dIvkd45Vg - S15V1: Motivation and review, modeling drug delivery
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBafQI0QXa0 - S15V2: Step input
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rux9VTPkAoE - S15V3: RC response to rising step
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5CMp163RY4 - S15V4: RC response to rising step
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYv6uaRk8L0 - S15V5: RC response to rising step
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPBhGNkLWvc - S15V6: RC response to falling step
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcgXsPkX_mc - S15V7: RC response to falling step
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2Su_3_EP1A - S15V8: Pulse input
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIxgva6lDXo - S15V9: Pulse input
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w89JasJ2CWw - S15V10: Pulse input
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LS00Yvgo-g - S15V11: Pulse input
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCdWt5ainuw - S15V12: Response to pulse, as pulse gets narrower
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QxS1M00d3M - S15V13: Response to pulse, as pulse gets narrower
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNMrbPvwhU4 - S15V14: Response to impulse, limit case
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj0oQKZNX_4 - S15V15: Response to impulse, limit case
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IheR61HA7LA - S15V16: Response to impulse, drug delivery
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W1APkWK5uI - S15V17: Current and voltage impulses
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAgixUPZOpw - S15V18: Initial conditions and superposition
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESIwJwGFGls - S15V19: Impulses, steps and ramps
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCDlXd1VCDM - S15V20: Impulses, steps and ramps
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUdKvZKpZNQ - S15V21: More on slower may be better demo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJBOnZudkOA - S15V22: Slower may be better, why?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlHnLTMu-AU - S15V23: Slower may be better, model
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpbC_s2nOzg - S15V24: Spikes explained - crosstalk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1H0AaDm5u8 - S15V25: Slower may be better, demo part 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JW3ZLKl2mcQ - S15V26: Slower may be better, demo part 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t8_ybtR7tc - S15V27: Slower may be better, ramp input
 [h=2]Week 8: State and Memory[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2MHnbUqonE - S16V1: Review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdkyZdW6Q5Q - S16V2: Concept of state
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XO4EhmOXBw - S16V3: ZIR and ZSR
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtyCCE5-C70 - S16V4: Digital memory abstraction
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX46YqHWgyw - S16V5: Building a memory element
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1lZBl7OwrE - S16V6: Storage time
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OGoyMFaFjo - S16V7: Building a better static memory element
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3LsChCxzq4 - S16V8: Building a better static memory element
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Si8QS1ddFno - S16V9: A digital memory array
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVscp4ayvfo - S16V10: A digital memory array
 [h=2]Week 8: Tutorials[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPdzCgGTV14 - A&L Exersize 10.1 Problem
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gei7z87X_Jc - A&L Exersize 10.16 Problem
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcXgzdi90zs - A&L Exersize 10.17 Problem
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LF_wDlQWT8 - A&L Exersize 10.19 Problem
 * Differential Equations *


2nd Order Linear Homogeneous Differential Equations 1 | Differential Equations | Khan Academy - Second-order ODEs by Khan Academy


----------



## ود مهلة (13 نوفمبر 2012)

[h=1]Week 9[/h] [h=2]Week 9: Undamped Second-Order Systems[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMV79vWom0M - S17V1: Motivating Example
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpbfO-C9Ic8 - S17V2: DEMO Slow Output Risetime
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwJ5_4zaeC8 - S17V3: Motivation -- Fast Case
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTDf3iSEGuE - S17V4: DEMO Fast Case -- Ringing
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RpRJtbjrZk - S17V5: Motivation -- What's Going on with the Fast Case
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b93KDTZDYrs - S17V6: Motivation -- What's Going on with the Fast Case
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN2IMdBEEXI - S17V7: LC Network
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKC864mrCAw - S17V8: Solving Second Order Differential Equation (DE), Particular Solution
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrsRKwGUfLU - S17V9: Particular and Homogeneous Solutions
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3c8nYVolWPo - S17V10: Homogeneous Solution and Characteristic Equation
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4TzwyFriSA - S17V11: Total Solution -- Part 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJ2xmuu5KZw - S17V12: Total Solution -- Part 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoFKydrqT2g - S17V13: Plotting the Total Solution
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAwPE7Ky47E - S17V14: DEMO Driven LC Network Response
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uleLYScKCJo - S17V15: Summary of Solving Second Order DEs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xneJbj1S34k - S17V16: Example -- Undriven LC Circuit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAkcNuyVMqM - S17V17: Undriven LC Network Response
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gh72vp5rB14 - S17V18: Preview of RLC Circuits
 [h=2]Week 9: Damped Second-Order Systems[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yhPHVd3NZ8 - S18V1: Review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hc7okPX0Ec - S18V2: Driven, Series RLC Circuit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OboByU_uH-Y - S18V3: Setting up the Differential Equation (DE)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97YhXH76Il0 - S18V4: Setting up the Differential Equation (DE)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTUMb0N93XM - S18V5: An Easier Way of Setting Up the DE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qFk4J1GnJk - S18V6: Solving the Second Order DE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imVB_e-cNkw - S18V7: Particular Solution -- Part 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3F_Zg83yl2U - S18V8: Particular Solution -- Part 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClMTQVuyAM0 - S18V9: Homogeneous Solution -- Part 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSDQuMKo9Ks - S18V10: Homogeneous Solution -- Part 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQaE6pLWmCE - S18V11: Total Solution
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZxr3nlnhQo - S18V12: RLC Dynamics -- Overdamped Case
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxbMZ6OHJaU - S18V13: RLC Dynamics -- Underdamped Case
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hK8LjQ76uw - S18V14: RLC Dynamics -- Underdamped Case
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nN4Sep27nCg - S18V15: Underdamped Case -- Response
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVvELD7z_ZM - S18V16: RLC Dynamics -- Critically Damped Case
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMJ0Oczswow - S18V17: Inverter Pair RLC Dynamics
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTXYwsuMSWg - S18V18: Intuitive Analysis of Second Order Circuits -- Part 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvgph2VRFlM - S18V19: Intuitive Analysis of Second Order Circuits -- Part 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WP9XIVvpijY - S18V20: Other Variables in RLC Circuits
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6An0s49nAH0 - S18V21: Driven, Parallel RLC Circuit
 [h=2]Week 9: Tutorials[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kb8Lb01Bob4 - Design of an LC Oscillator
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvEBpQooRSU - A&L Problem 12.1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgCpm9X2698 - A&L Problem 12.1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGyEFC4xzSI - A&L Problem 12.1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk2S0x_V040 - A&L Problem 12.1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5gSBFxDuCw - A&L Problem 12.3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1bjVNWEptk - A&L Problem 12.1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhNgUD7suww - A&L Problem 12.1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_i32pF-XAk - A&L Problem 12.1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbyLGICV1l8 - A&L Problem 12.1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTK055utImI - A&L Problem 12.1
 *DC-DC Boost Converter Segment*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57gRsMb7E54 - DC-DC Circuit Concept
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55UTA1eKhik - DC-DC Conceptual Analysis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPwpeiEQaCI - DC-DC Steady State Solution
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoduAinbaKQ - DC-DC Block Diagram
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQo1X4Y0Lo0 - DC-DC Oscillator and Control
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WqeVqiOxMI - DC-DC Construction and Waveforms
 *Driven LRC Circuits and Resonance (OCW):*


http://www.archive.org/download/MIT8.02S02/wl-802-lec25-220k_512kb.mp4 - Walter Lewin Lecture 25: Driven LRC Circuits and Resonance
 [h=1]Week 10[/h] [h=2]Week 10: Sinusoidal Steady State[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZEKYbDGFeE - S19V1: Sinusoids are important
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cX6e2zZ14Fs - S19V2: DEMO Sinusoidal amplifier response
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwH1oOUpwDk - S19V3: Approach to solving sinusoidal problems
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUivoVCD5Qo - S19V4: Usual differential equation (DE) approach
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REzn6NUs_Mc - S19V5: Usual DE solution approach
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gpAhT3M-2c - S19V6: Try an exponential input instead
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQR64KcQ1TE - S19V7: Particular solution to exponential input
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB9afp87bmg - S19V8: Particular solution to cosine input -- part 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbdeUbrz0qE - S19V9: Particular solution to cosine input -- part 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuzALI5WJ6U - S19V10: Homogeneous solution and total solution
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54m8gpykwyE - S19V11: Sinusoidal steady state (SSS) solution
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufpOFgNfkno - S19V12: Visualizing SSS solution approach
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcA9-GgawSU - S19V13: Summary of SSS approach
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXH92CRZbB0 - S19V14: SSS magnitude and phase plots
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7hhixHHYoA - S19V15: Preview of upcoming attractions
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5Rs9Xvqpcs - What's next
 [h=2]Week 10: The Impedance Model[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucYvm4YhSxg - S20V1: Review -- Sinusoidal steady state SSS
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qMnlg7bOhQ - S20V2: Review -- Sinusoidal steady state SSS
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb9VxdICUEs - S20V3: Is there a simpler way to get Vp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KS84Z5HKgbM - S20V4: The impedance model
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOJS0PDywjQ - S20V5: The impedance model -- inductor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAPNQjourz8 - S20V6: Element impedance models
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2QArYORmRg - S20V7: RC Example -- Impedance model
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyBLqAtfWK8 - S20V8: RC Example -- Impedance model
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgNmK-rd8UE - S20V9: Signal notation and impedance model summary
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRQVzvZyXrA - S20V10: Series RLC example -- Impedance model
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQeDIfeAFNY - S20V11: Series RLC example -- Impedance model
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcLhNDy4aLY - S20V12: The big picture
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5idDYoKHvY - S20V13: Series RLC -- deriving the frequency response
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UWezTI8WcA - S20V14: Series RLC -- frequency response plot
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdvjxPs8yOg - What's next
 [h=2]Week 10: Tutorials[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDkt5vXy82k - Miller Capacitor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlvAA0AX4Do - Complex Numbers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-yhB5vndho - Complex Numbers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhzEciXXSzU - Complex Numbers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yoz1XC5JmL8 - A&L Exersize 13.1 Problem
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTyjPaokP-0 - A&L Exersize 13.1 Problem
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6xNyT3FfM8 - A&L Exersize 13.1 Problem
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0JP3p06g3o - A&L Exersize 13.1 Problem
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndUaAgdhqOY - A&L Exersize 13.18 Problem
 *Complex Numbers Review*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oy6SWLhQ93U - Complex Numbers Review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT7MbAQzuXc - Complex Numbers Review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn15yA2e5LU - Complex Numbers Review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMHdPnSknOI - Complex Numbers Review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOd9r70gtr0 - Complex Numbers Review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RNLqOV3nTU - Complex Numbers Review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJHeTVL7cgQ - Complex Numbers Review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhYtUbLlmfA - Complex Numbers Review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvgakMnWfL0 - Complex Numbers Review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIYHeZubhCA - Complex Numbers Review
 [h=1]Week 11[/h] [h=2]Week 11: Filters[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpJFKfoSFhs - S21V1: Review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIS5AF-Fsoc - S21V2: Review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeuwZe9tXrg - S21V3: Review of impedances
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kq-0sgJ3z_U - S21V4: Introduction to filters
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGrmAKzicNM - S21V5: Series RLC bandpass
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-7S6KsSRgE - S21V6: Series RLC bandstop
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLd8y51JKxI - S21V7: Another filter example
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk09olq_cJ0 - S21V8: AM Radio receiver
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzTH9DXXut0 - S21V9: AM Radio receiver
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqqSOCUD8A0 - S21V10: DEMO AM Radio receiver
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2EtLMoAMOQ - S21V11: RLC capacitor response peakiness
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGg3Hh90OgU - S21V12: RLC capacitor response peakiness and Q
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF2GLzJEutM - S21V13: RLC capacitor response peakiness and Q
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMsHwNJFAvg - S21V14: Selectivity of series RLC filter
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RvebLklcBc - S21V15: Selectivity and bandwidth of filter
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HoUa0qKmTw - S21V16: Selectivity and bandwidth of filter
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61NwBjTYBWE - S21V17: Another way of looking at Q
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9ulJ9Gu-ik - What's next (final)
 [h=2]Week 11: Time Domain Versus Frequency Domain Analysis[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mF4OkQw2OKc - S22V1: Review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i38qVbJf2M - S22V2: Review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAOKcmHvM9M - S22V3: Q indicates peakiness
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JZpHlNn-5A - S22V4: Mapping frequency domain to time domain
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybQCYIZcqOM - S22V5: Using Q to compare TD and FD - overdamped case
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5TR-OJEFuw - S22V6: Using Q to compare TD and FD - underdamped case
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hucHz6XZDk - S22V7: Using Q to compare TD and FD - critically damped case
 [h=2]Week 11: Tutorials[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfnH9XCjLBI - A&L Problem 13.9 Problem
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gc50P_5-E_0 - A&L Problem 13.4 Problem
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeHAvrK091w - A&L Problem 13.4 Problem
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5E_GtifJD2Q - A&L Problem 13.4 Problem
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-jAzq2irDs - A&L Problem 13.4 Problem
 [h=1]Week 12[/h] [h=2]Week 12: The Operational Amplifier Abstraction[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR8XukMGdjk - S23V1: Review previous amplifier abstraction
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lb4ncSgkxk - S23V2: Review previous amplifier abstraction
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-I9qkECjpvo - S23V3: Op Amp abstraction
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLuFuBK5B-g - S23V4: Op Amp abstraction
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UZ67XfujLA - S23V5: Op Amp characteristics
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFxur2j8Neo - S23V6: DEMO: Op Amp characteristics
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDHEy1vdEic - S23V7: Non-inverting amplifier circuit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ej_Qgk9wUs - S23V8: Non-inverting amplifier circuit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCRj_3pU62k - S23V9: DEMO: Op Amp is stable in non-inverting circuit configuration
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oymjysZT7Y - S23V10: Negative feedback
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrJNu9KFEy8 - S23V11: Negative feedback
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDuri01UZe0 - S23V12: Antilock brakes and negative feedback
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHYSfeqHQ4s - S23V13: Virtual short method
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMKqEEiiV5U - S23V14: Virtual short method
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCyTL4F0f1c - S23V15: Buffer circuit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49JvUpl0VaQ - S23V16: Why is the buffer useful?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_oIxTcQ9Qo - S23V17: Inverting amplifier circuit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ri5VFFjuSQI - S23V18: Inverting amplifier analysis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD2JKTB77jg - S23V19: Inverting amplifier analysis using virtual short method
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHJoCuIbi8Y - S23V20: Inverting amplifier input resistance - 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CcLQhtINLY - S23V21: Inverting amplifier input resistance - 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdLfM9aWB6w - S23V22: Inverting amplifier input resistance using virtual short method
 [h=2]Week 12: Operational Amplifier Circuits[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fUO2fagfww - S24V1: Review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6E5g621pCHo - S24V2: Op amp subtractor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHjz3qq-7ec - S24V3: Op Amp abstraction
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNC1C__IR68 - S24V4: Building an Integrator
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56Xa9sSn9y8 - S24V5: First try to build integrator
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUHP--cN_p0 - S24V6: Op amp integrator
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uAbYCdIf3g - S24V7: Op amp differentiator
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yf0W08XJkfg - S24V8: DEMO: Op amp differentiator
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZM2lzm7MOI - S24V9: Op amp filters
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT4ilp0XLlo - S24V10: Op amps and impedances
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgQgTj35-gY - S24V11: Op amp nonlinear circuits
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHgddk__CDQ - S24V12: Op amp log amp
 [h=2]Week 12: Tutorials[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcblK5M2JtI - A&L Problem 15.3 Problem
 *Current Source*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fyt3zbgCzg - A&L Exersize 12.3 Problem
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSJaH49M8Aw - A&L Exersize 12.3 Problem
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMNz8yca0No - A&L Exersize 12.3 Problem
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDFSWMLJCNE - A&L Exersize 12.3 Problem
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbgxCWfLDRk - A&L Exersize 12.3 Problem
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44SVqfzIUmI - A&L Exersize 12.3 Problem
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSFEUhCZ87A - A&L Exersize 12.3 Problem
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thx9bZQUZz4 - A&L Exersize 12.3 Problem
 [h=1]Week 13[/h] [h=2]Week 13: Op Amps Positive Feedback[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiMiwbxTJug - S25V1: Negative vs. positive feedback
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6SDxkpo9bI - S25V2: Negative vs. positive feedback
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqF0ErxDtWM - S25V3: Positive feedback circuit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5Kr_uhmtxE - S25V4: Static analysis of positive feedback circuit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idARrpXYHZI - S25V5: Representing the dynamics of the Op Amp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0j_yXDuAdNc - S25V6: Equivalent circuit with positive feedback
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QttgGbLvyI - S25V7: Dynamics of Op Amp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2293CUqNgCQ - S25V8: Dynamics of Op Amp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItCIzVyStDY - S25V9: Response to small disturbance
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzSlTmjQloU - S25V10: Op Amp comparator
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od4A5dtvz4A - S25V11: Hysteresis with positive feedback
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jib_HczutOs - S25V12: Hysteresis with positive feedback
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wxEUZsrXwA - S25V13: Hysteresis with positive feedback
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT-IF4IhTIA - S25V14: DEMO: Op Amp hysteresis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxTIUVzdH8Q - S25V15: Op Amp oscillator
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONSFunZkBvw - S25V16: Op Amp oscillator
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS1HrQPJGVw - S25V17: Op Amp oscillator rise time
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rRHGrnYPBw - S25V18: Op Amp oscillator fall time
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0K_E8GLkrY - S25V19: Clocks in digital systems
 [h=2]Week 13: Energy and Power[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZNpFu0Mtr_Q - S26V1: Why worry about energy?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tuek8ax5lDs - S26V2: Power dissipation in logic gates
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3nOKqJOJP_U - S26V3: Static power for logic gate
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=G9vU-5BHVY8 - S26V4: Energy from source during T1: S1 closed, S2 open
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GwtdpKJvPyM - S26V5: Energy from source during T1, continued
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=odVt2Dyogjs - S26V6: Energy from source during T2: S1 open, S2 closed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=26JPceJR2d4 - S26V7: Total energy dissipated in T1 and T2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BnVvqxYMNyU - S26V8: Inverter power dissipation
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=O36qYmBF47k - S26V9: Standby and dynamic power for inverter
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FckIoHsHNsQ - S26V10: DEMO: Static and dynamic power for inverter
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1XSk8A0AlEQ - S26V11: Logic gate power and the sun
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uKaQX89gsz0 - S26V12: Power numbers for the inverter
 [h=2]Week 13: Tutorials[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4ki80OhsnA - Basic Soldering
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5ESmAAeIuw - Bode Plots
 [h=1]Week 14[/h] [h=2]Week 14: Energy and CMOS Design[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Q64zUuDFX_A - S27V1: Review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wL8keIhc1-A - S27V2: How to Get Rid of Static Power
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KUoEEtse5pI - S27V3: The PFET and CMOS Logic
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wsfdXg02VE0 - S27V4: The PFET and CMOS Logic
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=t2RR4Optr-U - S27V5: The PFET and CMOS Logic
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2lOvML0FtU8 - S27V6: Power Dissipation in CMOS Logic
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SgQ6CH4DC68 - S27V7: CMOS Logic: DEMO
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MENusF9dKOU - S27V8: How to further Reduce Power Consumption
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hbKXPzsJt1E - S27V9: How to further Reduce Power Consumption
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6sCmrXMRkO8 - S27V10: CMOS Logic Gate Design
 [h=2]Week 14: Breaking the Abstraction Barrier[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yYPT0lBgfeM - S28V1: The Double Take
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1CrRlT7sL9E - S28V2: The Double Take: DEMO -- Part 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tkCGifpXVtE - S28V3: The Double Take: DEMO -- Part 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=iL9WrFiBQa0 - S28V4: Response to DC and a Step
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=96uZhT7tH_U - S28V5: What's Going on with the Double Take?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KJsCNJUl640 - S28V6: So, why did our Circuits Work?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=v9Vs7aqpeIY - S28V7: Parallel Termination: DEMO
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=P6KqCB8fMhs - S28V8: Keep Wires Short
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=euqBOSBSBFA - S28V9: Keep Wires Short: DEMO
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_1ER9lWc6T8 - S28V10: The Double Dip
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UVFBXMOWn8k - S28V11: The Double Dip: Strange Spikes on Supply
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ek34PbIE2g0 - S28V12: The Double Dip: Strange Spikes on Supply: DEMO
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rf8vYE88DLk - S28V13: Voltage Drop across the Parasitic Inductor
 [h=2]Bonus[/h] 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=C6krfZ8sm48 - Faculty Round Table


----------



## ود مهلة (13 نوفمبر 2012)

[h=1]Handouts and other materials[/h] [h=2]Administrative[/h] 

https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/syllabus.pdf - Syllabus
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/calendar.pdf - 6.002x At-A-Glance (calendar)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/schematic_tutorial.pdf - Using the Interactive Laboratory
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/SystemTools.pdf - How to Use the System
 [h=2]Handouts[/h] 

https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L1-oei12-gaps.pdf - S1 - Administrivia and Circuit Elements (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L1-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S1 - Administrivia and Circuit Elements (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L2-oei12-gaps.pdf - S2 - Circuit Analysis Toolchest (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L2-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S2 - Circuit Analysis Toolchest (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L3-oei12-gaps.pdf - S3 - Linearity and Superposition (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L3-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S3 - Linearity and Superposition (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L4-oei12-gaps.pdf - S4 - Static Discipline and Boolean Logic (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L4-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S4 - Static Discipline and Boolean Logic (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L5-oei12-gaps.pdf - S5 - Inside the Gate (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L5-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S5 - Inside the Gate (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L6-oei12-gaps.pdf - S6 - Circuits with Nonlinear Elements (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L6-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S6 - Circuits with Nonlinear Elements (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L7-oei12-gaps.pdf - S7 - Incremental Analysis (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L7-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S7 - Incremental Analysis (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L8-oei12-gaps.pdf - S8 - Dependent Sources and Amplifiers (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L8-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S8 - Dependent Sources and Amplifiers (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L9-oei12-gaps.pdf - S9 - MOSFETs: Large Signals (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L9-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S9 - MOSFETs: Large Signals (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L10-oei12-gaps.pdf - S10 - MOSFET Amplifiers: Small Signal Model (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L10-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S10 - MOSFET Amplifiers: Small Signal Model (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L11-oei12-gaps.pdf - S11 - Small-Signal Circuit Models (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L11-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S11 - Small-Signal Circuit Models (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L12-oei12-gaps.pdf - S12 - Capacitors and First-Order Circuits (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L12-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S12 - Capacitors and First-Order Circuits (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L13-oei12-gaps.pdf - S13 - Inductors and First-Order Circuits (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L13-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S13 - Inductors and First-Order Circuits (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L14-oei12-gaps.pdf - S14 - Speed of Digital Circuits (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L14-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S14 - Speed of Digital Circuits (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L15-oei12-gaps.pdf - S15 - Ramps, Steps, and Impulses (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L15-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S15 - Ramps, Steps, and Impulses (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L16-oei12-gaps.pdf - S16 - State and Memory (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L16-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S16 - State and Memory (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L17-oei12-gaps.pdf - S17 - Undamped Second-Order Systems (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L17-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S17 - Undamped Second-Order Systems (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L18-oei12-gaps.pdf - S18 - Damped Second-Order Systems (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L18-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S18 - Damped Second-Order Systems (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L19-oei12-gaps.pdf - S19 - Sinusoidal Steady State (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L19-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S19 - Sinusoidal Steady State (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L20-oei12-gaps.pdf - S20 - The Impedance Model (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L20-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S20 - The Impedance Model (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L21-oei12-gaps.pdf - S21 - Filters (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L21-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S21 - Filters (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L22-oei12-gaps.pdf - S22 - Time Domain Versus Frequency Domain Analysis (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L22-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S22 - Time Domain Versus Frequency Domain Analysis (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L23-oei12-gaps.pdf - S23 - The Operational Amplifier Abstraction (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L23-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S23 - The Operational Amplifier Abstraction (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L24-oei12-gaps.pdf - S24 - Operational Amplifier Circuits (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L24-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S24 - Operational Amplifier Circuits (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L25-oei12-gaps.pdf - S25 - Op Amps Positive Feedback (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L25-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S25 - Op Amps Positive Feedback (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L26-oei12-gaps.pdf - S26 - Energy and Power (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L26-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S26 - Energy and Power (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L27-oei12-gaps.pdf - S27 - Energy and CMOS Design (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L27-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S27 - Energy and CMOS Design (Annotated)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L28-oei12-gaps.pdf - S28 - Breaking the Abstraction Barrier (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002-L28-oei12-gaps-annotated.pdf - S28 - Breaking the Abstraction Barrier (Annotated)
 [h=2]Published Solutions[/h] 

https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week1Ex.pdf - Week 1 (Exercises)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week1HW.pdf - Week 1 (Homework)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week1Lab.pdf - Week 1 (Lab)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week2Ex.pdf - Week 2 (Exercises)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week2HW.pdf - Week 2 (Homework)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week2Lab2B.pdf - Week 2 (Lab)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week3Ex.pdf - Week 3 (Exercises)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week3HW.pdf - Week 3 (Homework)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week3Lab.pdf - Week 3 (Lab)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week4Ex.pdf - Week 4 (Exercises)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week4HW.pdf - Week 4 (Homework)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week4Lab.pdf - Week 4 (Lab)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week5Ex.pdf - Week 5 (Exercises)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week5HW.pdf - Week 5 (Homework)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week5Lab.pdf - Week 5 (Lab)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week6Ex.pdf - Week 6 (Exercises)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week6HW.pdf - Week 6 (Homework)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week6Lab.pdf - Week 6 (Lab)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week7Ex.pdf - Week 7 (Exercises)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week7HW.pdf - Week 7 (Homework)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week7Lab.pdf - Week 7 (Lab)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week8Ex.pdf - Week 8 (Exercises)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week8HW.pdf - Week 8 (Homework)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week8Lab.pdf - Week 8 (Lab)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week9Ex.pdf - Week 9 (Exercises)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week9HW.pdf - Week 9 (Homework)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week9Lab.pdf - Week 9 (Lab)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week10Ex.pdf - Week 10 (Exercises)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week10HW.pdf - Week 10 (Homework)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week10Lab.pdf - Week 10 (Lab)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week11Ex.pdf - Week 11 (Exercises)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week11HW.pdf - Week 11 (Homework)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week11Lab.pdf - Week 11 (Lab)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week12Ex.pdf - Week 12 (Exercises)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week12HW.pdf - Week 12 (Homework)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week12Lab.pdf - Week 12 (Lab)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Week13Ex.pdf - Week 13 (Exercises)
 [h=2]Midterm Review Problems[/h] 

https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002x-MidTermReview-S2012-clean.pdf - Midterm Review Problems (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002x-MidTermReview-S2012.pdf - Midterm Review Problems (With Solutions)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Midterm.pdf - Midterm Solutions
 [h=2]Final Exam Review Problems[/h] 

https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002x-FinalReview-S2012-clean.pdf - Final Exam Review Problems (Clean)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/6002x-FinalReview-S2012.pdf - Final Exam Review Problems (With Solutions)
https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/static/handouts/solutions/Final.pdf - Final Solutions
*
ارجو الا اكون قد اطلت عليكم
ان اصبت من الله وإن اخأت فمن نفسي والشيطان
*
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
*​


----------



## eslam_m (15 نوفمبر 2012)

بجـــــــــــد تســـــــــــلم الايــــــــــــــادي وربنـــــــــــــا يبـــــــــــارك فيــــــــــــــك وشكـــــــــــرا جزيـــــــــــلا ومجهـــــــــود رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع :20:


----------



## the king of heart (27 نوفمبر 2012)

مجهود تشكر عليه كثيرا


----------



## ود مهلة (2 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يعطيكم العافيه شباب.


----------



## blackhorse (29 مارس 2014)

*مجهود خرافي وعمل رائع بارك الله فيك اختاه ونفع بك في الدين والدنيا*


----------



## م/عبدالله المصري (22 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا...


----------

